# [SOLVED] win 8.1 after update



## jayman036 (Feb 24, 2010)

after update of 8.1 all is fine except for now my whole screen now has a 1 inch border all the way round ??? tried all usual settings and don't now how to correct this plz help


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: win 8.1 after update*

might want to check for new video drivers for 8.1


----------



## jayman036 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: win 8.1 after update*

will do not sure were to find drivers for 8.1 any reccomendations\


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: win 8.1 after update*

First place to try would be Acer Support and enter your model number.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: win 8.1 after update*

Windows 8.1 requires all new drivers. You'll need to download them for anything to work correctly.


----------



## jayman036 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: win 8.1 after update*

ok pplwill harass acer


----------



## jayman036 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: win 8.1 after update*

cant find latest drivers for 8. 1on acer theirlatest releases are dated 2012 no new ones for my model??????????????


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: win 8.1 after update*

What video(Intel, ATI, or Nvidia) do you have?


----------



## jayman036 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: win 8.1 after update*

amd A6 3620 APU RADEON(TM) HD GRAPHIC0S 2.20 ghz 6bit os x64

amd radeon hd 6530d


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: win 8.1 after update*

ATI Video check for the latest driver here> Ati Drivers & Downloads - Ati


----------



## jayman036 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: win 8.1 after update*

thanx will check now


----------



## jayman036 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: win 8.1 after update*

still have same problem reci=ommended site above just give me a crap driver tuner update prog that doesn't work after install just comes up with cr-p results then times out its own connection to it update servers tried it several times til no?????????????


----------



## jayman036 (Feb 24, 2010)

*8.1 update problem*

as said in previos post problem is still the same ivd-loaded latest driver updates from amd and installed thought i was correct but ive still got a 1 inch border around my deasktop on hd screen tried the obvious and recommended ideas and now im stuck helppppppppppp plz


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: win 8.1 after update*

If your Windows 8.1 display settings show that the video driver is set to exactly the native resolution of your high definition monitor, then perhaps you can look at the monitor's built-in controls. Power cycling the monitor couldn't hurt, either.

Check for the on-screen adjustments available either by fussing with it, or checking its manual online.
_______________

On the other hand, if your monitor's native resolution is not available to select from the Windows 8.1 display settings, either your monitor is not getting detected successfully, or your drivers aren't OK. Most monitors are plug and play, but you can visit your monitor's manufacturer's site to see if they provide any helpful information. 

Probably can't hurt to uninstall all the video drivers currently installed, and see what Win8.1 autodetects. And if that doesn't work, uninstall everything and try the latest Acer drivers (the Sept. 2012 drivers might do).

Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------



## jayman036 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: win 8.1 after update*

ive done whats recommended with monitor i no its fine its surely a driver issue since all was fine until 8.1 updated awwwwwwwww uninstalled driver rebooted win autodetected 
and still have original issue and drivers on acer look very outdated to me not sure what to do now?????????


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: win 8.1 after update*

As ATI is AMD either run the AutoDetect or the link for 8.1 drivers from Downloads to see if that will sort it.


----------



## jayman036 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: win 8.1 after update*

hey thanx ran the auto detect it says i have latest version .... and the 8.1 -d-loads only list 32 versions no 64 listed for 8.1 awwwwwwwwww im goning mental lo help:angry:


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: win 8.1 after update*

Will the Refresh option work for you or can you use a restore point to revert to prior the 8.1 upgrade ?

I've seen someone else with the same problem on another forum and given all the rest of the problems this upgrade is causing, I think it's time someone contacted MS to see what they are going to do about it - perhaps you could be that someone ?


----------



## jayman036 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: win 8.1 after update*

looks like im screwed tried all available options choices using monitor settings all says is set correctly and drivers have latest updates before and after installing with ***** to geniuses awwwwwwwwww MS


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: win 8.1 after update*

I think some haven't had any problems with the 8.1 upgrade, so this could be similar to when the odd Windows Update caused problems for some and not others and MS need to be made aware of this as their Flagship appears to be sinking.

Get on the phone !


----------



## jayman036 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: win 8.1 after update*

aww just been informend im just out of time for todays support services they stoped working at 21.00 today aw 11 mins to late fekk MS WILL GET THEM 2MORO PPL PS WHAT IS BEST WAY TO CONTACT THEM I USEE MS ACCOUNT AND THEIR WEB??/


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: win 8.1 after update*

While I've seen the option of registering for a MS account, I don't know what that involves.

I was wanting to contact them on another matter on Friday so I put their 0844 800 24 00 into www.saynoto0870.com and got 0118 909 7800 but I was too late as well - opening hours are normally 8am - 6pm Mon-Fri.

I intended to use that number and ask for Customer Services to avoid the 0870 as my landline call plan is better for that - you may have a similar plan or a mobile with free mins to do the same.


----------



## jayman036 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: win 8.1 after update*

found if i set resolution to 1024-768 hidden in advace settig sbut now it looks ****?


----------



## jayman036 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: win 8.1 after update*

when i lower display settings to 124x768 i get full screen of course but it looks **** awww also plugged hd into 50inch samsung tv without restart i get full hd screen automatically but plug back in acer monitor it auto reverts to border view without changing my display settings???????????


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: win 8.1 after update*

If your Acer monitor has a less-common native resolution, it's possible that Windows 8.1 isn't properly detecting it. Check on the Acer webpages for your model & see if there's a little handy-dandy file to that helps install your monitor completely. 

Most monitors are plug-and-play nowadays, but your Acer might simply be an exception.

Hope it's fixed soon -
. . . Gary


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: win 8.1 after update*

I've noticed on another forum that someone with the same problem as you had found that reinstalling the CCC resolved the problem which I think was on a laptop, although they initially had problems doing this - you may have to uninstall it first as AMD tends not to install anything it finds is already current.


----------



## jayman036 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: win 8.1 after update*

be sure to use latest amd beta version dload from Downloads then amd C.C.C CHECK SCREENV scaling options and set to overscale wipeeee fixed


----------

